# FA Myths Thread #16



## Jon Blaze (Jul 1, 2012)

*"Female FAs are looking more for a daddy-substitute than a romantic partner. Male FAs have a mother complex."*


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2012)

Both false. I dated thin girls into my 20s so the whole mother complex doesnt apply at all.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 1, 2012)

Both my parents were rabid fatphobes, and I was raised on the gospel that, on the moral scale, fat people rank somewhere between drug pushers and child molesters. My mother died before I met my ex-wife, so she was spared the shame and degradation of a BB daughter-in-law. Nevertheless, I was not at all sure how my father would take it. He took it well. True, after he met my ex, he took me aside and said, "Son, your mother was never fat." To which I replied, "No, Dad, she never was." For some reason, that seemed to settle it. At any rate, he and I were agreed that I had not married a mother-substitute.


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 2, 2012)

My mom is 5' and about 95 pounds, so the myth certainly doesn't apply to me.


----------



## BigFA (Jul 5, 2012)

The myth does not apply to me either. My mother was very slim her whole life and I have been attracted to chubby and fat women since puberty. Its just the way I am wired and I love it.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have never heard of that myth until now. It's weird what people can come up with to degrade a group of people.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 9, 2012)

A mother complex? That's the first time I've ever heard of that myth.

My late mom was an averaged sized woman who never tried to make me into something I wasn't...like an athlete, for instance.

She and my Dad always let me be myself.


Dennis


----------



## Cors (Jul 10, 2012)

Uh, no to both. 

We are all influenced by our upbringing and experiences to different degrees, so this may be true for some people in relationships. I don't think it is more or less common for FAs.


----------



## superblooper (Jul 10, 2012)

I believe I have an Oedipal complex, so I guess that makes 1 of us.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 14, 2012)

Even though I love my mother, I'm DEFINITELY sure I don't have a mother complex. I've already established to myself and my dad that if, by some messed-up coincidence, I find someone, I need to do a background check on her and her family. My mom is kinda... nuts, to say it nicely.

Sooooo, yeah, this myth is true for some but not for all.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Dec 11, 2012)

I am 130 and 5'11'' my mother is about 105 lbs at 5'5'' and she used to do Phys Ed and running when she was in University. It certainly may not apply to the mother complex. Just a thin guy who though the chubby teachers were cute when he was in middle school.


----------



## Steve373 (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't fit this stereotype either !


----------



## Artemisia (Jan 13, 2013)

A logical fallacy based on the correlation of greater weight with age. It also erases fat men and women from the pool of common-wisdom 'sexy' people (who are usually young). Additionally, it assumes (as per the fatphobic typical) that there's no way a fat person can be found sexy, and therefore apparent sexual interest in a fat person must be a proxy for a true non-sexual reason.


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 17, 2013)

Artemisia said:


> A logical fallacy based on the correlation of greater weight with age. It also erases fat men and women from the pool of common-wisdom 'sexy' people (who are usually young). Additionally, it assumes (as per the fatphobic typical) that there's no way a fat person can be found sexy, and therefore apparent sexual interest in a fat person must be a proxy for a true non-sexual reason.



What she said :bow:


----------



## J_Underscore (Jan 22, 2013)

I literally just said "Who comes up with these" lol. What on earth was going through the person's mind that first thought that.

Anyway, my Mother has always been slim & is an avid weight watcher too. Not only that but my fiance has different hair colour & even ethnicity. You put my fiance next to my Mother and they couldn't look more different.


----------

